# [SOLVED] installing SD card reader



## rome75 (May 4, 2014)

I accidentally uninstalled the Broadcom card reader driver installer and Broadcom netlink controller on my Acer Aspire One 756 and, naturally, the reader stopped recognizing my SD card. I downloaded the card reader installer directly from Acer's website, and after installing what I thought was the one driver I needed, the reader still wont read my SD card. So Im asking if anyone on the forum can give me a step by step instruction on how to undo my mistake so that my computer can read SD cards again.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: installing SD card reader*

First try a *System Restore* to a time before you uninstalled the drivers.
If that still fails: 
Go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc* Right click the *devmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator.* In the Elevated *Device Manager* are there any devices with yellow flags? If so, they need drivers installed. 
Go to the Acer download page for your model Acer | Download Download the *Chipset*, *Card Reader, Network Adapter* and any other drivers you need from the *Device Manager*. Install the *Chipset* driver First.


----------



## rome75 (May 4, 2014)

*Re: installing SD card reader*

thanks so much for your help. Couple questions:
1) The only flag I see in the Device Mgr is Ethernet Controller. So does that mean I need the Broadcom LAN Driver? I don't see anything that says "Ethernet" on Acer's driver download page

2) Since I already have the Card Reader installed (assuming I picked the right one. Acer just gives you a load of files and I guess its up to you to search for whatever it is you need within all the different folders and files), do I now need to uninstall it since you said to install the Chipset first?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: installing SD card reader*

Install the *Chipset *driver first, you do not need to uninstall anything that was previously installed. 
Yes, download the *Broadcom LAN *driver which is the *Ethernet *driver. 
When you download a driver, it should come in as a Zipped file, when you click it, it should automatically _Unzip_ to a place on your *C:* drive, like* C:\Drivers*, *C:\Acer *or whatever, take note of where it unzips to. 
When it completes the unzipping, it should start an Install process automatically. If not, browse the downloaded *Unzipped* file on the C: drive and there should be a *Setup.exe* file there. Double click this to start the install. 
If not, in the* Device Manager*, Right click the Device that you need to install the driver for, and choose *Update Driver*. _Browse_ it to the Unzipped folder on your *C:* drive to the *.inf* file, this will install the driver.


----------



## rome75 (May 4, 2014)

*Re: installing SD card reader*

It worked!!! Thank you so much for your help! Hurray for SKUNK FUNK!!!
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: installing SD card reader*

You are most welcome! Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## rome75 (May 4, 2014)

*Re: installing SD card reader*

Hello again Spunk Funk. Unfortunately, my computer has stopped reading the SD card again. Heres the kicker: I did NOTHING since we installed the drivers. The drivers are still in the computer. After I inserted the SD card last time and it worked, I didn't bother inserting it again til today. Should I uninstall and reinstall the drivers again?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: installing SD card reader*

Go to the Device Manager, are there any devices with yellow flags? If so, right click it and choose* Update Driver*, Choose *Browse My Computer *for a driver, Choose L*et me pick from a list*, it should show the installed driver, select it and click *Apply *


----------



## rome75 (May 4, 2014)

*Re: installing SD card reader*

there are no yellow flags that I can see in Device Mgr


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: installing SD card reader*

A couple of possibilities; one is the method of removing the SD card. You should always use the "safely remove" options for SD cards and USB drives. If not this this can damage the device. The other is the SD card itself could be defective. There's no sure way to check the card, except to check it on another PC. 

Safely remove devices from your computer


----------



## rome75 (May 4, 2014)

*Re: installing SD card reader*

The SD card works great both in the camera I use and other computers. I can see all the pics on the card in the other devices. I always safely remove the SD card from computers and devices. Any other solution? I don't understand, it worked just fine after we did the re-install.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: installing SD card reader*

With the SD card in the reader, go to Start/Search and type in *diskmgmt.msc* Right click the* diskmgmt *results and *Run As Administrator.* In the Elevated *Disk Management* window, is you SD drive listed by Drive Letter? 
If not, In the* Device Manager*, go up to the toolbar click *View/Show Hidden Devices*. If the SD drive is showing, If it is disabled you can* Enable* it. 
You can also run this utility which will tell you what USB devices have been installed on the computer. Alternative to device manager of Windows


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: installing SD card reader*

It's either a driver issue or the card reader itself is going bad. Are you sure you have the right driver installed? What OS and bit type are you using? 

Acer | Download


----------



## rome75 (May 4, 2014)

*Re: installing SD card reader*

1) SD drive not listed by drive letter in Disk Mgmt

2) In Device Mgr, I see 
a) SD host adapters - Broadcom SD Host controller
b) Universal SErial bus controllers (which lists two Chipset controllers)
c) Network adapters - Broadcom Netlink Ethernet

When I right click on a b and c above, I only get an option to DISABLE. No option to enable.

Let me know if I am missing something in the device manager. I'll try the utility you sent right now


----------



## rome75 (May 4, 2014)

*Re: installing SD card reader*

Bassfisher:
To your question do I have the right driver? I can only say yes, as it worked just fine previously.

Running 64 bit Windows 7


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: installing SD card reader*

Forget about the Network Adapter, this is your Ethernet (Wired Internet) controller and has nothing to do with the SD card reader. 
The *SD Host adapter controller* is installed and running, so either the SD card has failed, or the SD card reader is failing. 
You can always try reinstalling the Card Reader driver again, to see what happens.


----------



## rome75 (May 4, 2014)

*Re: installing SD card reader*

So with the SD card inserted, I uninstalled the Broadcom reader driver, and as soon as it finished uninstalling, all of sudden the computer recognized the SD card!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: installing SD card reader*

Ok then there you go. Now you know what to do in the future


----------

